# Meine Doku zum Teichbau



## Ratoncito (6. Nov. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Teich ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber in den letzten Tagen war das Wetter nicht so berauschend. Da habe ich die Zeit genutzt und ein wenig zur Doku über den Teichbau gewerkelt.

hier geht es zur Doku

Die Seite ist noch nicht fertig, aber ich kann es mal wieder nicht abwarten und bin auf Eure Meinung, Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge gespannt 

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Meine Doku zum Teichbau*

Hi Wolfgang,

das schaut doch schon toll aus.
Einen Teil davon könntest du natürlich dann auch direkt hierhin kopieren. Dann können die User gut verfolgen wie dein Teich entsteht.


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Meine Doku zum Teichbau*

 
Ich bin nicht so wortgewandt wie du  und hab in meiner "Doku" eher Bilder sprechen lassen.  Aber so kann man das natürlich auch machen. Weiter so! 


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37011


----------



## troll20 (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Meine Doku zum Teichbau*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das schaut doch schon ganz gut aus 
weiter so und geiz nicht mit Bildern  

mfg rené


----------



## Ratoncito (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Meine Doku zum Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Seite zum Teichbau ist auf dem aktuellen Stand!!!

Ich war fleißig und hab mir die Fingerspitzen auf der Tastatur abgewetzt  Jetzt gibt es was zu Lesen. Und Fotos sind auch dabei.

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (2. Dez. 2012)

*Doku zum Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,

will mich denn keiner loben? Muss ich das auch noch selber machen? :evil

Spaß beiseite, in den letzten Tagen war das Wetter teilweise nicht so einladend um draußen noch größere Aktivitäten zu starten. Aber dafür habe ich die ganze Doku-Seite nochmal überarbeitet.

Eigentlich hätte ich die Bilder gerne hier im Forum ins Useralbum gepackt, aber dort kann man leider die Reihenfolge der Bilder nicht mehr sortieren 
Daher habe ich sie auf meine HP gepackt.

Aber was ich noch suche ist eine schöne Bildergallerie um dort nur die Bilder anzuzeigen.

Hat hier jemand einen Tipp?

Ansonsten noch einen schönen Sonntag - Wolfgang

PS Und vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere ja noch ein paar Ideen oder Kritik. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Ratoncito (23. Dez. 2012)

*Seit Ihr auch noch da?*

Upps, da hab ich doch glatt den Weltuntergang verpennt 

Aber so wie es ausschaut, habt Ihr es auch verpasst.

Und jetzt steht auch noch (wieder mal ganz unerwartet) Weihnachten vor der Tür. Also, ich wünsche Euch Allen ein beschauliches Weihnachtsfest.

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


PS. Ich war ein wenig fleißig. Auf der Homepage gibt es zu der Tour von 2012 bei vielen Städten eine Bilderschau. Schon angeschaut?


----------



## jolantha (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Meine Doku zum Teichbau*

Hallo Wolfgang, 
hab mir Deinen Teich mal betrachtet, zum Lesen bin ich zu faul .
Du wolltest Kritik ??  Kriegst Du !!  Dein Ufer imit den Steinen ist sehr pflegebedürftig. Hast Du mal an Ufermatten gedacht, um die Folie zu kaschieren ?? Du kannst auch preiswerten Synthetikrasen nehmen, um die Folie abzudecken . Zwischen Deinen aufgeschichteten Steinen wird sich ruckzuck Schmutz absetzen, und wenn es Frost gibt, kann das Eis die Folie beschädigen.
Aber nun genug gemeckert, ansonsten warst Du wirklich fleißg, und sieht auch schon gut aus


----------



## lotta (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Meine Doku zum Teichbau*

hallo wolfgang,
 ich finde deine doku so richtig toll gelungen !!!
und der teich wird richtig schön, finde ich.
bin gespannt, auf weitere fotos


----------



## Annett (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Meine Doku zum Teichbau*

Hallo Wolfgang,

da hast Du dieses Jahr ja einiges geschafft. 

Aber sag mal, wo genau endet denn nun die Teichfolie? 
Beim Bau sieht man sie bis hoch zur Rasenoberfläche gehen, auf den letzten Bildern scheint sie aber hinten knapp über der untersten Steinreihe zu enden...
Wichtig wäre in dem Zusammenhang nämlich, dass bei (Stark!)Regen zusammenlaufendes Wasser vom Teich weg geleitet werden und nicht in den Teich laufen kann! Stichwort Nährstoffeintrag.


----------



## Ratoncito (31. Dez. 2012)

*Endlich mal wieder Kommentare*

Hallo zusammen,

Endlich! Es gibt Kritik, da warte ich schon lange drauf! Und auch Lob, dass hör ich noch viel lieber.

Aber dass da jemand zu faul ist meine Doku zu lesen - tss, tss (welche Ignoranz meiner schriftstellerischen Leistungen)

Spaß beiseite, ich freue mich selbstverständlich über Lob, aber auch genauso über Kritik, denn ohne Kritik kann man nichts verbessern.

Beim Bau gab es leider so einige Verzögerungen, so dass leider nicht alles fertig wurde, bevor die Temperaturen mich als bekennenden Warmduscher von weiteren Planschereien im Wasser abhielten.

Nun zu den angesprochenen Punkten. 
Um den ganzen Teich gibt es verdeckt eine Drainage in der das Oberflächenwasser abgefangen wird.

Hinter den Steinen ist magerer Lehmboden und in den Ritzen sollen mal Steingartenpflanzen und Moose wachsen. In diesem Teil des Gartens hatte ich vorher schon fast nur __ Moos. Leider hat das Moos es nicht ganz geschafft, den vor langer Zeit gesäten Rasen ganz zu verdrängen. Moos ist viel schöner und pflegeleichter als Rasen. Das sollte man allen Deppen mal deutlich sagen, die mit der giftigen Chemiekeule ständig aussichtslos gegen die Natur ankämpfen.

Da wo jetzt noch der Rasen ist soll ein Bachlauf hin, daher liegt auch noch die nicht abgeschnittene Folie dort. Hier gibt es noch viel zu tun.

Dort wo die Steine sind, ist die Folie noch recht lang und nur grob umgeschlagen. Im Frühjahr wird sie passend abgeschnitten und dann einige Zentimeter über der Wasseroberfläche umgeschlagen und hinter Steinen versteckt.
Dort liegt auch schon Ufermatte mit Taschen, die allerdings noch richtig verlegt werden muss. Mein Ziel ist, dass von der Folie nichts mehr zu sehen ist.

Danke auch für das Lob zu meiner HP. Jetzt wo das Wetter schlechter ist, habe ich dort einiges geändert. Auch die Teich-Seite wird sich bald ändern...
Auf den Seiten zu unserer Tour von 2012 gibt es schon bei allen Städten einen Link zur Fotoschau! Schon geschaut?

zum Beispiel hier

 Klickt mal auf die Collage rechts neben dem Städtenamen ;-))
Den Slider werde ich in den nächsten Tagen auch auf der Teichseite einbauen.

Also, nochmal ganz deutlich: Nicht lang um den heißen Brei herum geredet, her mit Kritik. Nicht nur zum Teich, auch zur Homepage Ich freue mich drauf ;-))

Allen noch einen gelungenen "Salto Mortale" in 2013 - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (8. Feb. 2013)

*Neue Homepage*

Hallo liebe Wasserplanscher 

schon etwas länger her, dass ich mich hier blicken ließ. Da wird es Zeit, mal wieder aufzutauchen.

Nicht dass Ihr glaubt, ich hätte Winterschlaf gehalten. Nein, nein, ich war mal wieder fleißig.

Diesmal habe ich das Design der Homepage komplett überarbeitet, und umgezogen sind wir auch. Nein, nicht mit dem Teich , sondern nur mit der Homepage 

Seit heute sind wir hier:
[DLMURL="http://unser-gartenteich.npage.de/gartenteich.html"]Unser Gartenteichl[/DLMURL]

zu finden.

Aber bitte nicht alle zugleich und nicht drängeln! sonst fällt noch einer rein, und das Wasser ist kalt 

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Meine Doku zum Teichbau*

Is scho Frühling?

leider nicht also psssst und weiterschlafen 

Deine Doku ist immer noch 
bin nur gespannt wann und wie du weiter machst, da fehlen ja noch einige kleinigkeiten
Vor allem interessiert mich wie du deinen Filter und Bachlauf baust.
Und wie du dich im nächstem Herbst mit dem Laub rum schlägst 

viel Spass mit deinem Teich und mach weiter so, die Richtung stimmt 

mfg René


----------



## Lilapause (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Meine Doku zum Teichbau*

Coole Idee und spannend. Da ich auch einiges für 2013 plane, denke ich sollte ich die Entwicklungen in meinem Garten auch auf einer Website festhalten.


----------



## Ratoncito (10. März 2013)

*Kurzes Update*

Hallo Wasserplanscher,

es ist Zeit für ein kurzes Update.
Am Teich hat sich leider noch nichts Neues getan, aber wir sind mal wieder ein wenig unterwegs 

Allerdings ist für die nächsten Aktivitäten schon alles geplant - die Pumpe für den Bach ist bestellt und auch die Pflanzen sind auf Abruf geordert 

Und bis dahin laden wir unseren Akku auf. Wo? Natürlich hier:

zu unserer Reise

Saludos aus Mexiko - Wolfgang


----------

